# SiG 220 Equinox grips



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Anyone know if you can purchase these, from SiG or from a store? Thanks!


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

No offense, but why would you want them? I have a P226 Equinox, and the "custom" wood grips are so thick they make the gun too fat for my medium-size hands. I replaced them with Hogues before I ever left the dealer's with them. Of course, the P220 is thinner to begin with, but I'd still recommend caution before you spend a wad of cash, assuming you can indeed find them in the first place.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Hey ;-) I've got big hands and held it in the store yesterday. They feel amazing. Anyway, I found someone selling a set of SAS grips that I'm going to try my hand at modding to fit my SAO.


----------

